

First 3rd party native iPhone application released - jsjenkins168
http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/breaking/first-third+party-native-iphone-application-285830.php

======
jsjenkins168
How long do you think it will be until Apple patches the iPhone to stop this
application?

~~~
especkman
How's it been working with the AppleTV? I know Apple stripped out a bunch of
stuff that wasn't needed by their apps in a software update, but people are
still installing 3rd party stuff on it.

They could have started an arms race with the iPhone hackers with their first
update, but they didn't really do anything other than force people with hacks
to wipe their phone because the OS wasn't image wasn't in a known state. With
any luck, that's all they'll continue to do. We'll have to wait and see. AT&T
might be a cranky partner.

